# Overshoot Correction?



## Cosmos (Feb 13, 2007)

Could somebody please tell me what overshoot correction is?


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

That's when you fast-forward or rewind too far (you see the start of the program, and hit play, but the delay between you seeing the scene of your program, and when you hit play means you've skipped forward a bit more - and when you're going at 60x speed (TiVo's fastest), you'll easily miss a minute or two.

Overshoot correction basically un-does the last bit of whatever you were doing - if you were fast-forwarding, it rewinds a bit (and vice-versa). The faster you were going at, the more correction is applied. Very little at 2x, a bit more at 30x, and a minute or two at 60x.

If you were to tape yourself, you'll probably see a delay from when you saw the program and hit play, yet you always get to the right place.

Overshoot correction is absent in most DVD players, so if you fast-forward or rewind, you'll find it annoying as you'll miss the point you were aiming for.


----------



## Cosmos (Feb 13, 2007)

How does it know what you were shooting for? If you are zipping thru commercials, does it know what you were doing? Can I assume that it doesn't work with 30 second skip?
I was going to enable it, but I wasn't completely sure what it was. Do you use it?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

from the point you press play


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

Cosmos said:


> How does it know what you were shooting for? If you are zipping thru commercials, does it know what you were doing? Can I assume that it doesn't work with 30 second skip?
> I was going to enable it, but I wasn't completely sure what it was. Do you use it?


It doesn't really KNOW. I most likely assumes an response time between when you see what you want till when you actually press the button. It then uses that response time and the seek speed and backs up X amount of video (or forwards if you were going backwards). I imagine they tested a wide assortment of folks to find out how long the delay between sight and press are. They most likely used the worst case time as the default so that most everyone's response time is covered.

Isn't it on by default?

Jason


----------



## Cosmos (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't think it is on by default. I think you have to enable it. When I fast forward and miss the mark I am shooting for, I have to back up, even if I only miss it by a few seconds, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

it is enabled by default. it's a tivo "feature". there are "backdoor" codes that can be used to adjust the correction offset.


----------

